# I need a flea collar



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Do you have dogs/cats in the house (I hope)? I swear by the stuff you put on their necks (the real medicine, not any of that herbal crap). Fleas and ticks have been really bad around here this year. Funny enough, our sofa got fleas for a while this summer when I wasn't being diligent about applying the stuff. The Frontline seemed to kill the bejezus out of them once I went to using it every three weeks or so. On the dogs, not me. 

Fleas are bad, but ticks gross me out to the point of irrationality. I have been know to get up in the middle of the night, find one, and then have to shower, change the sheets and still sleep in the dog-free guest room.

And, because my phlebitis is keeping me up and it's 4 in the AM and I still haven't had any sleep... I still vividly remember the year growing up that our dog had fleas really badly. She wasn't allowed upstairs, but somehow the fleas made it to one place. The mat around the toilet. I still remember sitting and looking at them jumping around my ankles. :laughing:


----------



## TonyS (Aug 9, 2009)

FWIW, Frontline's the best. I've tried about 4 other brands and finally settled on Frontline. It's costly but it does work the best for my dog. Good luck getting rid of those pests!


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

They make sprays for your lawn to cut down on the fleas. could help a lot.


----------

